# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Thomas Massie Money Bomb - January 10-13, 2014 - Defeat the Establishment

## Gage

Congressman Thomas Massie is running for re-election, and is facing an establishment primary challenger. The establishment is afraid of Thomas Massie, and would very much like to remove him from Congress due to his willingness to stand up to big spending and big government. Because of this, it is vital that a liberty candidate like Thomas Massie wins re-election, and continues to fight for the cause for freedom in the U.S. Congress!

Pledge here: https://www.facebook.com/events/572747016128742/






Donate here: https://secure.thomasmassie.com






. [mod- added donate link]

----------


## CaseyJones

*excellent* thank you Gage

----------


## tsai3904

Posted it at Daily Paul.  Help up vote it if you can.

http://www.dailypaul.com/308725/thom...ary-10-13-2014

----------


## Warlord

thanks Gage!  We need to promote this now and hopefully get him some $$

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I will donate

----------


## CaseyJones

just noticed Amash liked the Moneybomb

----------


## muzzled dogg

thx rsvp'd

----------


## MelissaWV

He is wearing the gold standard of ties.

----------


## CaseyJones

> He is wearing the gold standard of ties.


indeed

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## CaseyJones

bump... is anyone promoting this?

----------


## Aratus

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


good Q CaseyJones!!! folks here do want Rand to POTUS run in '16
and they did think that our THOMAS could then do a senate run if
need be. we all need to help re-elect THOMAS MASSIE a.s.a.p!!!!!
Rand has a tough choice to make in about two years time and to
have Thomas  around & very active, let alone giving him a flexibility 
and degree of support is a very good idea! I myself am going to try
to only opine on the major developments as Rand feels 2016 loom!
I think if we all try to hold back on stupid or inane comments as we
focus on grassroots activism, this'll help out our youthful candidates.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CaseyJones

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> good Q CaseyJones!!! folks here do want Rand to POTUS run in '16
> and they did think that our THOMAS could then do a senate run if
> need be. we all need to help re-elect THOMAS MASSIE a.s.a.p!!!!!
> Rand has a tough choice to make in about two years time and to
> have Thomas  around & very active, let alone giving him a flexibility 
> and degree of support is a very good idea! I myself am going to try
> ...


ty

----------


## Aratus

Normally I'd be doing up a ton of postings on how BRISTOL PALIN has now decided to be more
than apolitical as she has backed up UNCLE PHIL of Duck Dynasty fame. She even leaped in 
ahead of her more famous politically active mommy. I have held back from things as I am trying
to sense if this bi-election will have an impact like 2010 or be totally different. Uncle Phil did
not go out of his way to be part of the GQ interview, he instead may have been ordered to do it.
in tv land, all obligatory interviews are not a "good will" slam-dunk across the board, and the
Duck Dynasty dudes are not Hollywood actors or actresses at all. I feel he was too open, myself
and that the network got too greedy when thinking out how to generate positive publicity...i
now fear that if DIVINE SARAH plunges into 2016 we might see Uncle Phil helping Bristol's mommy.

----------


## CaseyJones

Phil should run for Governor of Louisiana.. not because I agree with him 100% but because it would be epically hilarious

----------


## TaftFan

> Phil should run for Governor of Louisiana.. not because I agree with him 100% but because it would be epically hilarious


I think he could win.

----------


## CaseyJones

> I think he could win.


oh he could, it would be a rout probably, and at least he is honest

----------


## CaseyJones

awesome bryan! thanks

----------


## Henry Rogue

*Donation Link*
https://secure.thomasmassie.com/

----------


## MelissaWV

> *Donation Link*
> https://secure.thomasmassie.com/


Premature donatulation?

----------


## Warlord

Bryan has agreed to send an email to all 50,000 members during the moneybomb 

*What we need to do now:
*

i) More invites on Facebook!

If you use facebook please invite your family and friends or any other liberty minded groups to the event:
https://www.facebook.com/events/572747016128742/

ii) Reach out to DP members!

Are you a member of DailyPaul? If so please promote the moneybomb there and alert fellow members to the moneybomb on Jan 10th-13th. Urge them to save up and RSVP to the facebook event.

----------


## CaseyJones

> Bryan has agreed to send an email to all 50,000 members during the moneybomb


not sure all 50K have a valid email anymore




> *What we need to do now:
> *
> 
> i) More invites on Facebook!
> 
> If you use facebook please invite your family and friends or any other liberty minded groups to the event:
> https://www.facebook.com/events/572747016128742/
> 
> ii) Reach out to DP members!
> ...


there is a link at dailypaul already look at post #3

----------


## Warlord

> not sure all 50K have a valid email anymore
> 
> 
> 
> there is a link at dailypaul already look at post #3


CJ, when Josh used to do the mass mailings for Rand it really helped so it doesn't matter. People will see it and be motivated.

As for DP, more promotion there can't hurt

----------


## CaseyJones

> As for DP, more promotion there can't hurt


I am just pointing it out so people will go vote and comment it up

----------


## CaseyJones

A Most Excellent Video Forum User Petar Made For The MoneyBomb!




> Latest iteration of video:


link to spread around
[Edit: uploading to different channel

----------


## Warlord

yay, we have a video!

----------


## CaseyJones

reupload to new channel




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSPkitdHcw0

----------


## Gage

There will be a ticker.

----------


## Henry Rogue

> Premature donatulation?


No, I haven't donated yet. When the day came for Amash's money bomb, the only link I noticed for the donation page was in someone's signature. There wasn't any obvious links in the threads or front page till after i donated. So I put one here, in this thread for Massie. For myself if nothing else.

Edit: @ any techies, *Is it safe to link to a secured page?* Maybe I should have linked to his home page with the donation button.

----------


## CaseyJones

How To Mass Invite People On Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...69258573166847

----------


## CaseyJones

bump ... thanks who ever invited a bunch of people, rsvps just jumped up a bit

----------


## CaseyJones

rsvps are over 200 now! we really need everyone who has rsvped so far to go back and mass invite your entire friends lists using the directions in post #31 and for everyone to spread this far and wide at other political or issued related forums and sites you also post at

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

We need to push this over 1000 attending like Justin's was if we want to have a major success.

----------


## CaseyJones

> We need to push this over 1000 attending like Justin's was if we want to have a major success.


I agree, which is why we really need everyone to pull together and pour on the old fashioned spam machine

----------


## JasonC

I'll donate $100.. deleted FB

----------


## FrankRep

Facebook Event:

*Thomas Massie Money Bomb - January 10-13, 2014*
https://www.facebook.com/events/572747016128742/

----------


## Warlord

Will you donate Frank?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

By the Numbers:

290 attending

86 maybe

8,284 invites

----------


## CaseyJones

almost 300 now

----------


## CaseyJones

319!

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Picking up steam

----------


## CaseyJones

bump for more promotion

----------


## CaseyJones

bump

----------


## Gage

The moneybomb is tomorrow!

----------


## Roxi

Thanks for the email RPF! I wouldn't have known otherwise

----------


## Cleaner44

Every little bit helps. 




> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$xx.00
> Transaction ID: 	ch_3HhXAlEqxxxxxx
> Transaction date/time: 	2014-01-10

----------


## jtstellar

any poll on his race right now

----------


## tsai3904

> any poll on his race right now


The candidate filing period is end of the month so there's no set field of candidates yet.

----------


## jurgs01

If we can get him between 75-100K, that is good enough for an incumbent to cruise to victory.

----------


## FSP-Rebel



----------

